# Tax on sale of holiday home in France by UK resident



## Royrowe (May 14, 2018)

We are selling our house in France and have made a good profit in 18 years, this is because I have done all the work so cannot offset costs. We paid 43k and now selling for 250k. We will have to pay capital gains tax to France. Will we be liable to capital gains tax when the money arrives in UK?

Roy:


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Where are you currently resident? And were you ever resident in France (i.e. filing tax returns and such)? It may make a difference.

As a very general rule of thumb, income and gains and losses on real estate normally are taxed only (or primarily) in the country where the property is located. But you would need to check the UK-France tax treaty for details. Someone here may be familiar with the tax treaty and can advise.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Royrowe (May 14, 2018)

*Tax*

The house is a holiday home, we live and pay tax in UK


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

Now what will you do with those 250k


----------

